# In what FOS OS(es) you are interested other than FreeBSD



## asifnaz (May 31, 2011)

I am a great enthusiast of free and open source OSes, like

* *GNU/Linux*:
Since it's a Unix clone it's stable. It has great potential but lacks the FreeBSD-style documentation.

* *FreeDOS*:
It is an MS-DOS clone.

* *ReactOS*:
It is in development (version 0.312). It mimics Windows in every possible way and is compatible with Windows applications/drivers. But it has better security. Good for those who are average users familiar only with Windows.

* *Haiku*:
It is a BeOS-like OS. It is in its alpha stage (alpha 3 will be released in a couple of weeks). It's good to play with in a VM.

* *OpenSolaris/OpenIndiana*:
I haven't used these so I can't say anything about those.

Share your experience / views and please add if you know some other OS(es) which I didn't' mention here. I would love to know about other ones.

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_operating_systems

That was quick.


----------



## asifnaz (May 31, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_operating_systems
> 
> That was quick.



I think I should have mentioned that I was talking about the Desktop use


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Ah, lost interest there.


----------



## UNIXgod (May 31, 2011)

asifnaz said:
			
		

> * *ReactOS*:
> It is in development (version 0.312). It mimics Windows in every possible way and is compatible with Windows applications/drivers. But it has better security. Good for those who are average users familiar only with Windows.
> 
> * *Haiku*:
> It is a BeOS-like OS. It is in its alpha stage (alpha 3 will be released in a couple of weeks). It's good to play with in a VM.



Both of these projects sound interesting. BeOS was supposed to become the Music DAW OS at one point when apple almost went out of business.

Curious have you played any modern games on ReactOS? Gaming has been the one single thing that has kept me stuck installing windows all these years.


----------



## ManaHime (Jun 2, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Curious have you played any modern games on ReactOS? Gaming has been the one single thing that has kept me stuck installing windows all these years.



I'm not sure if it's still true, however a while ago I was talking to peoples in #reactos on freenode and they were saying that they had about the same support that you can expect on wine for linux... And it was probably mainly due to the fact that there aren't that many peoples working on it. 

Though I'de be curious to see how it really goes

Might be an interesting project for gaming (that or better wine support for games on FreeBSD  )


----------



## sossego (Jun 4, 2011)

I've messed with MINIX(3), plan9, MIT exokernel, inferno, and haiku.

The BSD family and Linux distributions are used everyday. I haven't done anything recently with NetBSD or OpenBSD.

I'll have to try Dragonfly again sometime.


----------



## rbelk (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm an old Amiga user and I have been using Icaros Desktop since the first of March. Here's the link Icaros Desktop. If your an old Amiga user check it out, it's like having a new 2011 Amiga!


----------



## ikreos (Jun 4, 2011)

@rbelk: Thanks for the link. I knew about AROS but not the Icaros version.

+1 Amiga user.


----------



## rbelk (Jun 4, 2011)

ikreos, there are a few of us here.

Also, SirDice is the Amiga God on this forum. He has an Amiga 500, 1200 and 4000! I envy him.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm actively using (Open)Solaris and OpenBSD and I'm dreaming of having AmigaPC


----------



## ikreos (Jun 5, 2011)

Let's see I have two Amiga 500's, and a 1200. Two 1084S monitors (one has bad flyback transformer ). I have tons of peripherals, and over 1000 disks full of games. I'd like to get a cpu expander card from AmigaKit so I can put NetBSD on it. Once I get some room I plan on setting them up and adding some modern components. Plus I have several other Commodore computers.


----------



## xibo (Jun 12, 2011)

OpenBSD and I'm also leering at OpenIndiana, though both probably aren't good "desktop" OS's.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 12, 2011)

These for sure:

-- All BSDs
-- MINIX 3 for its microkernel
-- OpenIndiana/Illumos/Solaris for various 'killer' features
-- PREX - another microkernel - http://prex.sourceforge.net/
-- DragonflyBSD - a lot interesting improvements - http://www.shiningsilence.com/dbsdlog/


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 13, 2011)

Does BSD-4.4 and contiki count?


----------

